# Eheim Pro II 2028 versus Eheim Classic 2217



## stujo (22 Oct 2008)

Hi Everybody,
Am reasonably new to the forum, have spent a lot of time reading the various threads on here, lots of great info.  I am just about to start up again after a few years layoff due to working abroad so am checking out advances in equipment, substrates etc.

Could the experts please advise whether you think the 2028 is any better than the 2217, they are both about the same performance.  I had a smaller Classic some years ago and it was absolutely faultless, almost silent, simple and with  effective isolation valves etc., I guess the only minor drawbacks were slight inconvenience of changing the media being a single chamber and also getting it syphoning again (sometimes) after maintenance.  The 2028 has all the bells and whistles and looks good, has separate media trays, self primer etc, but is it really that much better (if at all).  It's not the additional cost so much I'm concerned about, but sometimes extra "technology" means more to go wromg.  I am trying to decide whether to stick to the tried and tested Classic that I know or update myself with the latest equipment.
Many thanks
Stuart


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Oct 2008)

I DONT KNOW THE 2217, BUT I GOT THE 2028. its brilliant. silent, great flow rate. great for media. thats it! what else can you say?


----------



## keymaker (22 Oct 2008)

Hi Stuart! I would definitely go for the 2028. Many of the UKAPS tanks have 2028 filters. I have two for my 260l tank (not in service yet). I read all the reviews and it seems they are basically faultless so I'm not really concerned about the extra technology danger.

I can give you a feedback on differences between the smallest of the Classic and Pro series as I had both the Classic 2211 and Pro 2222. It seems that the impeller for the 2222 is in a better place - they put it off-centre. This way there is less chance that air bubbles get trapped next to it and the operation is much much more silent than the Classic one. The cleaning - as you mentioned - can be quite a pain with the Classic series.

When you consider the price difference, you should also deduct the price for the obligatory Eheim double-taps that are much needed for the Classic series. My LFS in Austria charges Â£105 for the 2217 plus 2x double-taps and Â£134 for the Pro II 2028 (both without filter load). The difference of Â£29 is not huge for the quality difference imo.

ALso, the Pro 2028 is 1.3 liters bigger than the Classic, which is a 20% plus in filter volume.


----------



## stujo (27 Oct 2008)

Many thanks for your replies, I guess the 2028 is more modern so will have a further look at this.  Although the double-tap isolating valves for the Classic are a bit "steam age" I really thought they were excellent, so simple they always worked perfectly.  As I said I had my Classic for a few years and it was faultless and have seen other users saying they are still going strong after 10 years.  I also have read of the odd (minor) problem with the 2028 and that it needs certain seals changed out after a couple of years - do not know if this is accurate!!!  How good is the one piece isolating device for the tubes??

regards
Stuart


----------

